# Wild west scale models



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello ! 
I do not know if it is the right place to post but i ´ ve just placed an order from wild west scale models ( CO)and want to know if it is a good place to order ( in delivering delay and quality) ...If any body let me know..
Thanks!


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I dont see any "G" \ Large scale items for sale on their web site.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why ask after? 
Seems like a plug more than a knowledge quest....


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

I ask the question just because i have no news from my order for a few days and I just wonder if somebody have ordering from wild scale; just a question ...But you are right totalwreaker the best is in first ask questions and after order in fact!...Well i have done it in the wrong sequence!... 
I think ( and hope) There Will be no problems but to my surprise I ´ve found no comments on the web by someone on This seller and that´s why I ask the question here!.. 
No problems for the Time ! 
Dave your right I m not sure he sell G scale but seem to do That in the future...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on their website, (large and detailed) 
and the fact that I have seen their name and "groundhog logo" in magazines for what seems like decades, 
I wouldn't have any concerns!  

Scot


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes Scott but you are talking about "western scale models" and "wild west scale models " have bought "western scale".....However thanks for your reply!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

When making a purchase from an Internet company for the first time, I always call them at least for the first purchase to verify they are legitament and that they actually have what is listed on their website and if not, when the items can be expected for delivery. Only after they have proven to be reliable will I purchase through their internet ordering system. If the company does not provide a phone number for contacting them, I'll take my business else where.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bender on 14 Feb 2014 11:04 AM 
Yes Scott but you are talking about "western scale models" and "wild west scale models " have bought "western scale".....However thanks for your reply! 
Ok, now your post makes sense to me!









Mike Pyne has been a finescale builder of some high-end structures for the narrow gauge crowd. Well known in that facet of the hobby. The kits are NOT cheap. Bill Gustafson owned Western Scale Models and was involved in HO ng, O narrow ng and mostly he supplied the very large and expensive 1/20.3 model structures, mining equipment and stationary steam engines as flat car loads and as part of the mining and logging structures. By taking over Western Scale Models structures division, Mike now provides 1/20.3 models to his inventory of smaller scales. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the time to get your buildings, but remember Mike is in the process of redoing and adding Bill's kits to his site. Could take a little time. The change-over only occurred late in 2013.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

ok Randy you are right but the wild west web site seems to have good products and be a nice one ... Happy to learn the news about the wild scale models from you Gary!Well, I will waiting for my order now!..I will let you know when I will have some news!...


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello
To ending the subject , as I have promised to give some news, I 've just received my kit in order from wild west and it is a very nice one, well explained and well manufactured!
Gary you are right Mike seem to have a lot of job right now ! If someone is looking for a on 30 kit I strongly advise to order from wild west! 
I hope my comments will be useful even if it is only for on 30 scale for the time!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I built one of the Western Scale Models O ga Stamp mill, it was an excellent kit.
I was doing business with a Mom and Pop train store in Costa Mesa Ca. I ordered it through them instead of direct. I did them a favor as their store got mentioned in a MR ad and afterwards I'd get a 10% discount for helping them....
I learned a lot about gold milling from that kit.


John


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

You are right it is very Interesting mining kits and There is a little history about my quartz mine inside ...however one of the "bible" on the subject is the book "gilpin railroad era ", With a lots of pictures and history inside !...


----------

